# Just curious? Does anyone here use...



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Apple Cider Vinegar? Or am I the only one? I use one cap in DaKota's drinking water. I found out how to do this on line. 
Her eyes get runny & red during the warm weather. But, when I put this in her water her eyes clear up. I've been doing this for a while now. Not only does it clear her eyes, I use it with my Pug & my Mom's Shiba Inu. All three dogs coats are really soft & shinny!
The Shiba had some coat issues when with my parents. The vet could not find anything. Since he's been here. His coat has been filling out nicely. Not balding spots at all. I was just curious about this. I also told my sister about the vinegar too. She can not believe how well it is doing on her Bull Dog!


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

Interesting... i've not heard of this before!


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

I have heard of using Apple Cider Vinegar for pets before and I was wondering.... one of my dogs has a beard that gets wet when he drinks. It has been smelling a little yeasty lately. Do you think a little apple cider vinegar in the water would help this? I got the idea from someone I know that wipes off her dogs beard and paws with plain vinegar water after eating raw.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you use the apple cidar vinegar from the health food store or grocery store? I'd lilke to try in on one of my dogs.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sounds interesting, Morgan gets red eyes in the spring and summer too. Since she also gets a touch of collie nose, I think she has mild allergies. I'll have to look it up!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Years ago I had a bit of a stomach ache, and didn't want to go to work. So I needed a REAL reason to not go, so I drank a GLASS of that vinegar. DUH. Fixed the stomach ache. Went to work....


Powell


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I use it sometimes. You can rinse your dogs in it to help repel fleas too. I use the Braggs Organic.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Apple Cider Vinegar or ACV is great stuff. It is full of potassium, calcuim, magnesium, iron and many other minerals and enzymes. I use the Organic Braggs AVC. If you buy the supermarket kind it is processed and all the "good stuff" is taken out of it. This is great stuff for use humans too. I bought the Braggs ACV book and ACV has many uses. Please give it a try. 

http://www.bragg.com/products/vinegarPets.html


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I use the store bought kind. Made by Heinz. It does clear stains preety good. So my sister says.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/acvfordogs.html


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Here is another link for those interested (I've been researching myself today):

http://www.preciouspets.org/newsletters/articles/apple-cider-vinegar.htm


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Just so you know...it doesn't work for everything they claim it works for!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowJust so you know...it doesn't work for everything they claim it works for!


Any examples? It will add to my research!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Well I was using it as a flea repellent and that definitely didn't work. I also used it to try to change the acidity in Kai's pee (it was killing the grass) and that didn't work either. It does make a good conditioner for the coat.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Good to know. I was thinking of using it more for hot spots/hair regrowth in areas where he scratched it off.

I did read mixed reviews on the flea repellent.


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

Here (in the Netherlands), Apple Cider is used mainly as a "natural" helper to get the dogs urine more acidic (e.g. dogs suffering from bladder infections and/or stones). 

It doesn't help with fleas, but it helpes well with mytes! But you have to use it diluted, about 1:2 with water. Spray on the coat once a day.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I thought you had to use the real ACV not the store bought Heinz for there to be any benefits?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I've never heard of that before....very interesting


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

ACV certainly joined the Fail Whale boat as a flea repellant. I had proof when my poor cat was returned to us flea-infested and bitten. 

I was all, "Oh yeah! We are gonna do it the natural way and kick them fleas' butt!" 

Didn't kick them too far. 

I add it to my dog's meals. It had said that it helps with allergies by balancing the internal pH. Although it doesn't seem to work with my dog, I still add it every other day.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I use Organic ACV. I've read that the grocery store stuff like Heinz has killed most of the good stuff with processing. 

I add it to my dog's meals, especially when we're dealing with urinary tract or bladder issues. I don't think it's a cure-all, but I think it has its place in a healthy diet.


----------

